# pay homeless people to talk to you



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No friends. No life, but got a few bucks? Use those as a form of exposure therapy by paying homeless to talk to you. Because most strangers have no interest in talking to you, women will shrug you off like yesterday's fashion, but the homeless have nothing but time.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

That works but take them out for a meal instead, sounds less pathetic.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you know who you can really talk to? late night bus driver


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

I would be too anxious to even talk to a homeless person. The only people I can talk to are people I am around on a daily basis. Hence why I've moved into a house share with a colleague. Its still tough though.


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

Hell, go to a strip club and pay a girl some cash to talk to your for a while. That's "normal" at least.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam M. said:


> Hell, go to a strip club and pay a girl some cash to talk to your for a while. That's "normal" at least.


Yeah but homeless people are a bargain.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

see my thread..

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/


----------



## SoloArtist (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes I've done this. Because I wanted to know more about their situation, their past, how they got into that lifestyle, if they are happy or not, how they get food and money, do they do any drugs, etc. It's very very interesting to me to see this side of life and existence. Some of them really don't mind it too much surprisingly, and some of them hate it. Others just don't understand because they have mental illnesses.

Really good thing to do in my opinion and I recommend people do this. Also helps them out, too.


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Another brilliant idea by cloister. Though, I've talked to a lot of homeless people while working security and very few of them are sane or sober.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

This could be interesting, I already talk to many addicts in any type or form.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, this is quite brilliant, only beggars in my town, Norway don't officially have any homeless unless they choose it themselves, and those are mostly the heroin / meth addicts of in Oslo. But we have lots of gypsy beggars! Shame they barley have any teeth and can't really speak any sort of language I know.


----------



## Lady Violet (Jun 6, 2013)

This doesn't seem right to me. These are people in a really bad situation who might be depending on your dollar in order to get a meal and may be willing to go along with answering your questions (even ones that could be painful for them or ones they don't feel like answering) in order to survive. It seems to me like it's taking advantage of their desperate situation for your own purposes.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i wonder , why do get attracted to talk to these "kind" of people ?
i don't mean it "negative" , bc i must say i find it easier to talk to them than others. 

i used to be on a internship were people worked who had a lot of troubles , i felt easy in there surroundings , i felt like i was on the same level as them . 

(can someone relate to this ??)


----------



## notoreality (Jun 14, 2013)

forex said:


> i wonder , why do get attracted to talk to these "kind" of people ?
> i don't mean it "negative" , bc i must say i find it easier to talk to them than others.
> 
> i used to be on a internship were people worked who had a lot of troubles , i felt easy in there surroundings , i felt like i was on the same level as them .
> ...


not out of disrespect but in a genuine sense "we" might feel we're better so to speak. therefore there is virtually no pressure.

its the same way we all seem to easily express how we feel on this website due to its impersonal setting.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

notoreality said:


> not out of disrespect but in a genuine sense "we" might feel we're better so to speak. therefore there is virtually no pressure.
> 
> its the same way we all seem to easily express how we feel on this website due to its impersonal setting.


hmm i see


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

forex said:


> i wonder , why do get attracted to talk to these "kind" of people ?
> i don't mean it "negative" , bc i must say i find it easier to talk to them than others.
> 
> i used to be on a internship were people worked who had a lot of troubles , i felt easy in there surroundings , i felt like i was on the same level as them .
> ...


In my case it's because I feel bad around people I consider more successful than me. My self-esteem is low.


----------



## Berzerko (Jun 16, 2013)

some of the most interesting/unique people I've met have been homeless. some of the best advice I got was indeed from a homeless man, many homeless are not crazy druggies some are decent people that went through a rough patch in life.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

cloister2 said:


> In my case it's because I feel bad around people I consider more successful than me. My self-esteem is low.


i can relate tot that same here , i avoid them don't talk much bc they will start with there experiences that i don't got.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

forex said:


> i can relate tot that same here , i avoid them don't talk much bc they will start with there experiences that i don't got.


I befriended a homeless guy close to my age 1 year ago. I even let him stay over a few nights but he was not nice in the end so I asked him to leave. I just gravitated to him, sadly, because I didn't feel so bad about myself around him.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

At first I didn't like the title of this thread, but once I read into it I now understand and like it! At first I thought you were like, "Hey, here's $5. Talk to me for 20 minutes." Can't judge a book by it's cover.



Lady Violet said:


> This doesn't seem right to me. These are people in a really bad situation who might be depending on your dollar in order to get a meal and may be willing to go along with answering your questions (even ones that could be painful for them or ones they don't feel like answering) in order to survive. It seems to me like it's taking advantage of their desperate situation for your own purposes.


I disagree. We all need something. They may need a conversation just as much as we do. Just because they are homeless doesn't really make them much more fragile and it's not like we should keep our distance or else we may damage them further. I'd feel much worse asking my uncle about his experience in Vietnam, but I guess it does depend on what you ask. As long as you treated them like a human being, I don't see the harm and I actually see good things.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Robot the Human said:


> At first I didn't like the title of this thread, but once I read into it I now understand and like it! At first I thought you were like, "Hey, here's $5.  Talk to me for 20 minutes."


No, not like that. I would start by giving them $1 to make them more friendly and open up. After a few minutes I would give them another dollar, and keep repeating this.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's your money... :blank


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I'd much rather use money as a way to engage in conversation and do them a favor. Buying their time, isn't my style. It might seem off-putting to them too.



Cletis said:


> It's your money... :blank


I read that in his voice for some reason.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ LOL :teeth


----------

